# Overclocking in Asus MOBO



## swchoi89 (Sep 19, 2012)

HI Guys,

I have i5-3570K, with P8Z77-V LK mobo. I have NO idea how to overclock.

Does anyone know how? I understand the concept of multiplier and such but I just can't find the menu for it in the BIOS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ed_1 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am no expert as I have been out of loop as far as OC .

But first I would DL the manual 

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77V_LK/#download

I just got a P8Z77V-Pro so been reading throw features .

I didn't check all features of your MB but since is comes with Asus suite II you have few options .
Using the turbo V there 2 auto clocking features that the MB will fine tune to what it thinks is max for system (it will reboot and fine tune by itself ) . Only thing I would check if you go that route is make sure core voltage don't go to high . from what I read around web stay below 1.3v even with good cooling  as temps go way high even on water . there some vids out there to show how Asus software works . I ran across a few right at newegg when buying MB .

Newegg TV: Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide with ASUS...

The you can OC in bios manually in Ai tweaker menu , there you can set multiplier, FSB (bclk ) , core voltages etc. many settings there .

I can't give you any recommending settings as I haven't really tried them . but you might want to check the vid cause it gives info on many valves even though there talking about auto-OC .

Whatever you do go slow if doing it manually and check temps, stability etc .
You need a decent cooler with these chips or temps will be way high .


----------



## swchoi89 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ed_1 said:


> I am no expert as I have been out of loop as far as OC .
> 
> But first I would DL the manual
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the response.

I sort of figured it out, here's the problem:

When I say OC, I thought it meant the CPU will constantly be running at 4.3Ghz. But I realized that it REACHES 4.3Ghz when it needs it to be, otherwise it stays at lower frequency (silly me! lol).

I went to the AI Tweaker in the Advanced Mode, set the multiplier to 42 by selecting manual. I heard from somewhere that you should NOT select auto for OC options for some reason...


----------



## Ed_1 (Sep 26, 2012)

swchoi89 said:


> Hey, thanks for the response.
> 
> I sort of figured it out, here's the problem:
> 
> ...



there are few ways the multipliers can be setup , you can set non turbo multiplier, turbo multiplier and set all to same max speed .

By default Intel has speed step which sets the multiplier by like 50% so you run 1600 , then there the base 34 multiplier and then the turbo multipliers which boost according to # of cores in demand .
So you can set it up how ever you like , many set turbo to all cores same max .

Also you can basically disable speedstep by using a power profile of high-performance in windows too, if you check advanced settings there a min % cpu will go into at idle .

So there lots of options depending on what you want .


----------



## swchoi89 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ed_1 said:


> there are few ways the multipliers can be setup , you can set non turbo multiplier, turbo multiplier and set all to same max speed .
> 
> By default Intel has speed step which sets the multiplier by like 50% so you run 1600 , then there the base 34 multiplier and then the turbo multipliers which boost according to # of cores in demand .
> So you can set it up how ever you like , many set turbo to all cores same max .
> ...



Ah I see, so you CAN adjust the minimm frequency level at its idle level? I didn't know that, but I don't see any benefit in it if my CPU will automatically adjust its clock speed when necessary.


----------



## Ed_1 (Sep 27, 2012)

swchoi89 said:


> Ah I see, so you CAN adjust the minimm frequency level at its idle level? I didn't know that, but I don't see any benefit in it if my CPU will automatically adjust its clock speed when necessary.


Yes, if speedstep is left enabled in bios (default is on ) in any of power profiles you can set min % speed . for example balanced is set to 5% so it allows lowest clock (for 3570's = 1600mhz) .the high-performance profile has min % set to 100% so it will not go to 1600, it be much higher clock at idle .
It is under advance options "processor power management>min processor rate .

PS you can enable or disable power options like speed step, C1E (turbo modes) , etc in bios too .


----------



## Jetster (Sep 27, 2012)

Overclocking is easy now a days. Just pick a speed and go. Try 4.0 Ghz first. Then check temps when running prime95


----------



## Hood (Sep 30, 2012)

Don't worry, boards hardly ever get "bricked" any more.  If your settings are too high or your power limits too low, it will bluescreen and reset, and usually boot after 2 or 3 resets without clearing the CMOS.  Modern mobos have recovery from bad overclocks built in, so it's hard to permanently kill one.  Like the man said pick a number, any number!....as long as it's between 39 and 50, preferably not over 45.  And just see what happens.  Then play with manual volt settings to lower temps while remaining stable.  There are no rules except common sense (don't try a large OC on a stock cooler, for instance, and never let temps get over 90c).  Often you can OC your RAM as well, usually by just setting the speed to the next bin (1600 to 1800, for example), and trying it, and if it won't boot or isn't stable when tested, then loosen the timings one number (9-9-9-24-1t to 10-10-10-25-1t, for example.  RAM is quirky, sometimes just one of the numbers being wrong can cause boot failure, so play with it until it's stable.  Like I said, you can't hurt anything if you have a good CPU cooler and watch your temps at all times (at least until you've tested thoroughly at those speeds and know what temps to expect).


----------



## Agiels (Mar 11, 2015)

i know it is old, but any one can help me to find my offset for my 4.2 oc ??

im having a real headache to find mine if i go high i get hotted or unstable.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 11, 2015)

just set your turbo multiplier to 42, up the vcore by about 0.02-0.04 and see if it will boot up if it does, try running Intel Xtreme Tuning Utility CPU stress test for like 30 minutes watch temps, and report back. Sandy and Ivybridge overclocking is literally changing 2 settings and you are pretty much done.

also what is your cooling? If you are on stock intel heatsink, dont overclock,and you will have your answer to your heat


----------



## Agiels (Mar 12, 2015)

sorry i wasn't arround here it goes ... This is the most important thing in my system

CPU: Core i-5 3570K
MB: P8Z77-V LK
VIDEO CARD: XFX HD7850
RAM: Gskill Ares 2400Mhz
COOLER: Cooler Master TX3 Hyper
PSU: CX600M
Case: CM Elite 430 E-BLUE

mine has everything


_Load Line Calibration
VRM Fixed Freq Mode
Phase Control 
Duty Control 
CPU Current Capability_


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 13, 2015)

The TX3 cooler you are using is better than the stock cooler, but not suitable for overclocking.
I'd suggest upgrading that before trying for higher clocks.


----------



## Agiels (Mar 13, 2015)

than i can forget to OC ? even 4.0 ?? i have tried a lot of ways of finding my offset, never crashed it's just i dont like the temps im seeing somethimes go over 95C ... im using now 4.2 +0.025v and temps in the hottest core is 85C ... at full load on Prim95 in blend test, vcore=1.160 if i leave offset in auto i get vcore=1.224v  and themps at full load go over 89C so i guess my cpu don't like hight volts ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> The TX3 cooler you are using is better than the stock cooler, but not suitable for overclocking.
> I'd suggest upgrading that before trying for higher clocks.


 
^^^THIS.  I love that TX-3, I have 2 of them in use.  They are much better than the stock cooler.  They are not, however, suitable for overclocking, unless it is an old skt775 e4600 chip or such.


----------



## Agiels (Mar 13, 2015)

craps ! then im going bact to stock speeds ...

*what about this: Tacens Mars Gaming MCPU2 i can sell my Tx3 here for about 45$ and buy that in spain for 38 eurs*


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2015)

Agiels said:


> craps ! then im going bact to stock speeds ...
> 
> *what about this: Tacens Mars Gaming MCPU2 i can sell my Tx3 here for about 45$ and buy that in spain for 38 eurs*



Look for a cooler with more heatpipes


----------



## Agiels (Mar 13, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Look for a cooler with more heatpipes


 the thing is that i can afford it ....


----------



## Agiels (Mar 13, 2015)

*Raijintek EreBoss CPU Cooler* is 51eurs too spensive for me, it has 6 heat pipes ...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 13, 2015)

Agiels said:


> *Raijintek EreBoss CPU Cooler* is 51eurs too spensive for me, it has 6 heat pipes ...


 What about the coolermaster Hyper 212 evo?  Costs no more than TX-3 and has nearly twice the cooling ability (IMO). 

Or in the meantime, save money for an expensive one and just don't overclock while you wait.


----------



## Agiels (Mar 13, 2015)

the Hyper 212 evo it's better like what ?? 10 ~ 15C better in temps ?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2015)

Agiels said:


> the Hyper 212 evo it's better like what ?? 10 ~ 15C better in temps ?



There are probably many reviews of this cooler, google is your best friend


----------

